# Just ordered X3 for Performance Center Delivery!



## steined (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't wait. Hopefully we get to get it in before the end of the year so I can use up vacation time! Currently scheduled for build 1st week of Dec! 

X3 35i

Black Sapphire
Black Nevada
Fineline Sienna

M Sport
Premium
Tech
Cold I&II
Premium Sound
BMW Apps

This is our first BMW, coming from a S2000 to the X3 will be a change, but I think we'll manage to cope! The X3 M Sport was incredible!


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase. Is this your first PCD experience? If so you are in for a treat. Their staff is outstanding and the facility is really impressive.


----------



## steined (Nov 18, 2011)

All set for 12/21 PCD of our X3! Can't wait! Should be a blast! I'm hoping it gives my wife a little confidence. She spun her S2000 a couple years ago in the rain, no injuries other than pride, and hasn't been the same since with her confidence in driving. I'm hoping she'll learn to appreciate the ESC, xDrive, etc of the X3 she'll be driving now! I just wonder if the factory will be open 12/21!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you then. The factory will be open until December 23rd. They will be closed along with our department until January 3rd.

See you soon,


----------

